# Dog Day Care North Tyneside?



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

thinking of putting Hunter in Dogcare 1 day per week when hes 12 weeks. To give BamBam, my mam and my boyfriend an additional break while Im at work. Does anyone know of any? Other than Doggy Days are a bit to expensive due to pick up drop off charges as not near us. If it could be with other pups or new dogs that would be even better.


----------

